# Most Durable Tortoise Species?



## AllieKat1997 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello!
I’m new to the tortoise world (and the forum) and I was researching what tortoise species would be the best fit for me. I was looking at the Greek tortoises, mainly the Ibera, because I read that they were “hardy and extremely cold tolerant”. I want a tortoise that won’t break if I accidentally make mistakes. I’m doing research to minimize mistakes, but they do happen no matter how prepared you are. Is a Greek Ibera a good fit for a beginner? What about the Golden Greek? I read Golden Greeks “can handle cooler temps”. Are Golden’s hardy too? 

Thanks so so much!!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!

Most tortoises are extremely durable as it is. I would say really any testudo might be a good choice, like Greeks, Russians, hermanns, etc.

They all require a 95-100 degree basking spots with temps no lower than 60 cool side and night, and if living outdoors, a heated nightbox/small shed to go into at night or during cold weather.

Here’s a Care Sheet that works for most testudos-
Russian Tortoise Care Sheet https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Russian-Tortoise-Care-Sheet.80698/

Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Aug 31, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Most tortoises are extremely durable as it is. I would say really any testudo might be a good choice, like Greeks, Russians, hermanns, etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! 
The “Russian Tortoise Care Sheet” was very very interesting and I took notes from it. I want to make sure my tortoise is happy and healthy once I get him/her. I’m leaning towards the Golden Tortoise I just wanted to make sure I wouldn’t accidentally harm him if his cage got too cold or what-have-you. I’m brand new at this and wanted a “hardy” tortoise for my first time.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 31, 2018)

AllieKat1997 said:


> Thank you so much!
> The “Russian Tortoise Care Sheet” was very very interesting and I took notes from it. I want to make sure my tortoise is happy and healthy once I get him/her. I’m leaning towards the Golden Tortoise I just wanted to make sure I wouldn’t accidentally harm him if his cage got too cold or what-have-you. I’m brand new at this and wanted a “hardy” tortoise for my first time.


Here's a link with some great information on the Mesopotamian (the term "Golden Greek" is just a nickname). So you can read about them more exclusively and see pictures of the different types available that will help you know what to look for when you're ready to buy.

https://www.hermannihaven.com/t-graeca-terrestris


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2018)

AllieKat1997 said:


> Hello!
> I’m new to the tortoise world (and the forum) and I was researching what tortoise species would be the best fit for me. I was looking at the Greek tortoises, mainly the Ibera, because I read that they were “hardy and extremely cold tolerant”. I want a tortoise that won’t break if I accidentally make mistakes. I’m doing research to minimize mistakes, but they do happen no matter how prepared you are. Is a Greek Ibera a good fit for a beginner? What about the Golden Greek? I read Golden Greeks “can handle cooler temps”. Are Golden’s hardy too?
> 
> Thanks so so much!!


You seem very concerned about the tortoise getting too cold. Why is the the mistake you seem most concerned with? Most tortoises are fine with a cold night due to a mistake, but there are lots of other potential mistakes to be made too. Why are you so worried about cold?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2018)

Russian tortoises are pretty forgiving when it comes to poor care.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 31, 2018)

Is he planning on poor care before he even gets the danged thing? Most tortoises need night time heat and a basking light for day. That's how they regulate their body heat. You keep them cold for a long period and they'll probably die...Their stomachs need to be close to 85 degrees or they can't digest their food and will stop eating. Heat and temperature are very important for good health. Hope this helps, but if you can't give one optimum care, don't get one.


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Aug 31, 2018)

Tom said:


> You seem very concerned about the tortoise getting too cold. Why is the the mistake you seem most concerned with? Most tortoises are fine with a cold night due to a mistake, but there are lots of other potential mistakes to be made too. Why are you so worried about cold?



I live in Missouri and it gets pretty cold outside on occasion. I obviously won’t let a hatchling sleep outdoors but the adults can with a proper lidded cage and with Missouri weather being so insane it can be 90 degrees during the day and then snow that night. Missouri is ridiculous! Of COURSE I’ll watch the weather and double check that nothing is happening during the night but mistakes happen.


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Aug 31, 2018)

maggie18fan said:


> Is he planning on poor care before he even gets the danged thing? Most tortoises need night time heat and a basking light for day. That's how they regulate their body heat. You keep them cold for a long period and they'll probably die...Their stomachs need to be close to 85 degrees or they can't digest their food and will stop eating. Heat and temperature are very important for good health. Hope this helps, but if you can't give one optimum care, don't get one.



I’m a girl and no, I am NOT planning on “improper care”. If I was then I wouldn’t be in this group. I’m trying to learn all that I can. I live in Missouri and it gets cold. I want to make sure if I accidentally leave him out on a cold night he’ll be okay. But NO I’m not planning on freezing him or not giving him heating or whatever. I’m trying to do my research and be a good owner.


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Aug 31, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> Here's a link with some great information on the Mesopotamian (the term "Golden Greek" is just a nickname). So you can read about them more exclusively and see pictures of the different types available that will help you know what to look for when you're ready to buy.
> 
> https://www.hermannihaven.com/t-graeca-terrestris



Thank you so much for the link. That article was so interesting! I didn’t know that Golden Greeks could be darker, even black! It was very enlightening!


----------



## ztkerls (Aug 31, 2018)

It is not a tortoise but it wouldn't hurt to look at the Three Toed Box Turtle. I have had one for over a decade and it has been a pure joy to have around. Being a native species to Missouri, I would imagine that the turtle could survive the elements fairly well given an occasional mistake. Would have to look up whether it is legal to own them in Missouri. I know some states have restrictions on box turtles ownership.


----------



## Stoneman (Sep 2, 2018)

I appreciate that you are concerned about the hardiness of the animal beforehand. A problem with Indian Star tortoises is that they are not very hardy, and a lot of inexperienced people who do not plan to dedicate a lot of time to study or hands on work end up in bad situations. I think you are off to a good start. 

Food for thought, perhaps it would be a good idea to read up on the suggestions for the animals, and then make plans for diet and housing. After planning, see what the experienced people on here have to say about game plan. Ideal plans are not always possible in the beginning, but over time they can be. As long as youi have the bases covered you should be set.


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Sep 3, 2018)

I did as you suggested and looked up box turtle species that is legal to own and their care requirements. I don’t think a box turtle is really for me. I’m really not fond of bugs (dried, frozen, alive, or otherwise). They really freak me out a bit I’m a baby, I know. Besides that though the resource I was looking at said that box turtles are very susceptible to stress and therefore I’m not sure if they’re a good first-time pet. Perhaps this source was mistaken? I’ve come across a lot of misleading information the last few weeks! I’m definitely learning to double check my resources.

Thanks so much for the suggestion though! When I first decided to get into turtles/tortoises had really liked the ornate box turtle, and then from there I began to look at the tortoises. I’m pretty much between the Dalmatian Hermann’s tortoise and the Golden Greek tortoise at this point. I also like the Ibera Greek tortoise but I pretty much ruled them out because of their size. @ztkerls


----------



## RosemaryDW (Sep 3, 2018)

Welcome and thank you for doing your research before you bring a tortoise home!


----------



## ztkerls (Sep 3, 2018)

AllieKat1997 said:


> I did as you suggested and looked up box turtle species that is legal to own and their care requirements. I don’t think a box turtle is really for me. I’m really not fond of bugs (dried, frozen, alive, or otherwise). They really freak me out a bit I’m a baby, I know. Besides that though the resource I was looking at said that box turtles are very susceptible to stress and therefore I’m not sure if they’re a good first-time pet. Perhaps this source was mistaken? I’ve come across a lot of misleading information the last few weeks! I’m definitely learning to double check my resources.
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestion though! When I first decided to get into turtles/tortoises had really liked the ornate box turtle, and then from there I began to look at the tortoises. I’m pretty much between the Dalmatian Hermann’s tortoise and the Golden Greek tortoise at this point. I also like the Ibera Greek tortoise but I pretty much ruled them out because of their size. @ztkerls



Just thought that I would mention another option. From my personal experience, my three toed box turtles are pretty hardy. I am in no way an expert though. I think the Dalmatian Hermann tortoise and the Golden Greek tortoise are great options for you. You already made the best step possible by joining the forum and doing your research. Regardless of what species you choose, I think you will be fine.


----------



## AllieKat1997 (Sep 3, 2018)

@RosemaryDW 

Thanks for the welcome! I’m really enjoying the forums and I’m learning quite a lot that I probably wouldn’t have come across on my own. 

I’m definitely a research fanatic  When I get an idea in my head (quite like the idea, “I love turtles. I want one.”) the first thing I do is dive into research. I’m glad too - turtles are not for me, but tortoises definitely are! I’m between the Dalmatian Hermann’s and the Golden Greek as of right now. I’m not planning on getting my little girl/guy until summer 2019 but I’m super super excited!


----------



## SULCY (Sep 6, 2018)

Just be careful when researching other places on the internet most have outdated material or their info is completely wrong. You have found the right place.


----------

